# Merker der gesetzt wird wenn SPS in RUN ist



## Anaconda55 (22 September 2008)

Hallo.

Es ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach von der Funktion. Weis aber trotzdem nicht wie ich es anstellen soll. Wenn die SPS in Run ist soll ein Merker auf true gesetzt werden. Wenn Sie auf stop geht soll er rücksetzen.

Wie mache ich das am besten?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## vladi (22 September 2008)

*???*

Hi,
und wozu soll der Merker gut sein, wenn die SPS je nicht mehr läuft? 

V.


----------



## Anaconda55 (22 September 2008)

Soll ein Lebensbit für mein Touchpanel sein...
Also ich hab da eine Anzeige für den Zustand...


----------



## hATZEnbrECHT (22 September 2008)

ich würde das lebensbit lieber takten, also mit einem taktmerker ansteuern.


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Es ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach von der Funktion. Weis aber trotzdem nicht wie ich es anstellen soll. Wenn die SPS in Run ist soll ein Merker auf true gesetzt werden. Wenn Sie auf stop geht soll er rücksetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst deinen Merker beim Complete Restart in OB100 (S7-300) aufrufen 

```
SET
S Mx.y
```
 
Das mit dem Stopp 

Ein Stopp kann einige Gründe haben: I/O Fehler, Programmierungsfehler...
Z.B. bei einem Programmierungsfehler ruft das Besy den OB121 auf
-->


```
SET
R Mx.y
```
 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Watchdog/ Livebit


----------



## vladi (22 September 2008)

*Lebensbit*

Hi,
ein Lebensbit blinkt normalerweise, so du kannst ein Taktbit der CPU(aus dem Taktmerkerbyte) dafür verwenden; wenn es nicht mehr blinkt: CPU weg!
Die Panels melden systemtechnisch aber auch, wenn die Verbindung weg ist, oder?

V.


----------



## Gerri (22 September 2008)

ich würde einen Takt verwenden. 
aber:

set 
M1.0

ich verstehe nicht was die Schwierigkeit ist. Ich denke ich habe die Aufgabenstellung nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Soll ein Lebensbit für mein Touchpanel sein...
> Also ich hab da eine Anzeige für den Zustand...


 
Bei einem TP sollst du den Aufgabenplaner einsetzten (Merker rücksetzen in der Visu & in der SPS setzen)---> Falls die SPS in Stop geht hast Du Merker=false


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ein Lebensbit blinkt normalerweise, so du kannst ein Taktbit der CPU(aus dem Taktmerkerbyte) dafür verwenden; wenn es nicht mehr blinkt: CPU weg!
> Die Panels melden systemtechnisch aber auch, wenn die Verbindung weg ist, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Verbindung weg ist, kriegt das Panel nicht mit--------->
wie gesagt den Aufgabenplaner einsetzen Sonst bleibt immer dein Merker=true  obwohl die SPS Nix mehr taugt


----------



## paula23 (22 September 2008)

Wenn du ein integriertes Projekt hast, zeigt die doch das Panel den Status der Verbindung automatisch mit unter den Systemmeldungen an. Verbindung aufgebaut/abgebaut.

Sollte doch für deine Zwecke reichen.

Gruß.


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

paula23 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein integriertes Projekt hast, zeigt die doch das Panel den Status der Verbindung automatisch mit unter den Systemmeldungen an. Verbindung aufgebaut/abgebaut.
> 
> Sollte doch für deine Zwecke reichen.
> 
> Gruß.


 

Nicht ganz richtig....

Als Systemmeldung bekommst du "Verbindung auf/abgebaut" egal ob das Projekt WCF in S7 integriert ist oder nicht
Die Meldung verschwindet nach einer bestimmten Zeit (einstellbar).

Das bringt aber nicht viel für einen Schichtarbeiter....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

Ich versteh nicht so ganz was das soll. 

Warum geht die CPU in STOP ? 
Um das zu verhindern gibt es die OBs. Die verhindern, das die CPU in STOP geht. Und im entsprechenden  OB kannst du dir einen Merker setzen der dir anzeigt das irgendetwas faul ist. (siehe Beispiel von Johniiiiiiiiiiiiii)


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht so ganz was das soll.
> 
> Warum geht die CPU in STOP ?
> Um das zu verhindern gibt es die OBs. Die verhindern, das die CPU in STOP geht. Und im entsprechenden OB kannst du dir einen Merker setzen der dir anzeigt das irgendetwas faul ist. (siehe Beispiel von Johniiiiiiiiiiiiii)


 

So.....
die geschichte mit den Ob´s soll man vergessen (ich hatte nicht vorher gewusst , dass der Kerl  ein TP hat)

Livebit+ Aufgabenplaner einsetzen . Punkt 
Ich will keine Diskussion mehr hören :evil::evil


----------



## Gerri (22 September 2008)

johnij hat recht. Hab mir das mal angesehen und sieht ganz vernünftig aus!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 September 2008)

... na ... ich weiß ja nicht ...
Der Aufgabenplaner würde es dem TP ermöglichen günstigstenfalls jede Minute etwas auszuführen ... Was ? Ggf. kann das TP keine Scripte - da wäre man da also auch schon wieder eingeschränkt ... 

Also ich wäre mit dieser Lösung nicht einverstanden ...
Ich denke, das Anaconda die Geschichte mit der STOP-Meldung auf dem PG im Hinterkopf hatte (diese kommt fast sofort, wenn die CPU in STOP geht). Zu wissen, wo man das abfragen kann wäre vielleicht mal ganz interessant ...

Um also nochmal auf die Frage von *Lipperlandstern *zurück zu kommen - es muß ja einen Grund für diesen Wunsch geben - an dieser Stelle würde ich jetzt erstmal ansetzen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... na ... ich weiß ja nicht ...
> Der Aufgabenplaner würde es dem TP ermöglichen günstigstenfalls jede Minute etwas auszuführen ... Was ? Ggf. kann das TP keine Scripte - da wäre man da also auch schon wieder eingeschränkt ...
> 
> Also ich wäre mit dieser Lösung nicht einverstanden ...
> ...


 

Wie weißt du es nicht?
Eine Minute (I know, das ist viel Zeit) aber es funzt.
Eine andere alternative wäre einen Taktmerker (Blinker im Panel)einzusetzen-->Kein Blinken wenn die SPS in Stop ist
(Ich finde aber die Lösung des Aufgabenplaners vernünftiger)

Und noch was: das Panel kriegt es nicht mit , wenn die SPS in Stop geht
---> Die Ob´s bringen Dir gar keinen Vorteil


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> .....---> Die Ob´s bringen Dir gar keinen Vorteil


 
Kannst du das mal näherer erläutern WARUM das keinen Vorteil bringt ????? Die CPU geht nicht in Stop und ein möglicher Fehler (welcher auch immer) wird dir angezeigt


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal näherer erläutern WARUM das keinen Vorteil bringt ????? Die CPU geht nicht in Stop und ein möglicher Fehler (welcher auch immer) wird dir angezeigt


 

Wenn deine CPU in Stop geht...> es besteht kein Datenaustauch mit der Visu 

Wie kannst du denn den Fehler in der Anlage anzeigen?????? (mit blinkendem Lämpchen am Schaltschrank )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wenn deine CPU in Stop geht...> es besteht kein Datenaustauch mit der Visu
> 
> Wie kannst du denn den Fehler in der Anlage anzeigen?????? (mit einem blinkenden Lämpchen am Schaltschrank )


 

JAAAA... aber dafür habe ich ja die OBs damit die CPU nicht in den Stop geht.........  oder gib es Gründe die die CPU stoppen die nicht über einen OB abgefangen werden ? und sag jetzt nicht UMSCHALTEN


----------



## MSB (22 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal näherer erläutern WARUM das keinen Vorteil bringt ????? Die CPU geht nicht in Stop und ein möglicher Fehler (welcher auch immer) wird dir angezeigt



Also ich will mich jetzt nich in die eigentliche Diskussion einmischen,
aber wie ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung mit einer IM360/361 weiß,
gibt es auch ereignisse die nicht durch die div. OB's abgefangen werden können.
Hier wars konkret Peripheriefehler ...

Insofern ist diese "welcher auch immer" nicht korrekt ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich will mich jetzt nich in die eigentliche Diskussion einmischen,
> aber wie ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung mit einer IM360/361 weiß,
> gibt es auch ereignisse die nicht durch die div. OB's abgefangen werden können.
> Hier wars konkret Peripheriefehler ...
> ...


@MSB
Das wollte ich eben schreiben... Du warst aber schneller 
Aber danke trotzdem
@Lipperlandstern
mmh, wie ist es denn wenn Du einen Spannungsausfall hast (Visu & SPS verschieden versorgt)?????


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

@MSB
Das ist halt S....-Spezial. Hät ich nicht gedacht das es sowas gibt.

@Johnijjjjjjjj
Klar... kann alles passieren.


----------



## Kai (22 September 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Soll ein Lebensbit für mein Touchpanel sein...
> Also ich hab da eine Anzeige für den Zustand...


 
Hier mal ein kurzes Programmbeispiel für die Auswertung eines Lebensbits in WinCC flexible mit dem Aufgabenplaner:

*SPS-Programm*

1. Im OB 1 folgenden Programmcode einfügen:


```
UN    M     10.0                  // Lebensbit
      S     M     10.0                  // Lebensbit
```
 
*WinCC flexible*

1. Ein Skript mit folgendem Programmcode anlegen:


```
If SmartTags("Lebensbit") = 0 Then
   ActivateScreen "Lebensbit",0
End If
 
SmartTags("Lebensbit") = 0
```
 
2. Im Aufgabenplaner das Skript jede Minute aufrufen lassen

*Funktionsweise*

Das Skript wird im Aufgabenplaner jede Minute aufgerufen.

Im Skript wird das Lebensbit in jedem Aufruf zurückgesetzt und im SPS-Programm im OB1 dann wieder gesetzt.

Kommt es zu einem Verbindungsausfall, wird im Skript im ersten Aufruf (nach spätestens 1 Minute) zuerst das Lebensbit zurückgesetzt und im zweiten Aufruf (nach einer weiteren Minute) das Bild Lebensbit aufgerufen.

Nach spätestens 2 Minuten bekommt man also auf dem Panel den Verbindungsausfall angezeigt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzes Programmbeispiel für die Auswertung eines Lebensbits in WinCC flexible mit dem Aufgabenplaner:
> 
> *SPS-Programm*
> 
> ...


War das eine Zusammenfassung??

Wozu ein Skript???????????????
Im Aufgabenplaner "RuecksetzeBit" Funktion Aufrufen (jede Minute)
In der SPS (OB1): 


```
SET
S Mx.y
```


----------



## Kai (22 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wozu ein Skript?


 
Um bei einem Verbindungsausfall auf dem Panel ein Störungsbild aufzurufen.

Das selbe Thema hatten wir übrigens hier schon einmal:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15236

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=96019&postcount=5

Gruß Kai


----------



## johnij (23 September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Um bei einem Verbindungsausfall auf dem Panel ein Störungsbild aufzurufen.
> 
> Das selbe Thema hatten wir übrigens hier schon einmal
> Gruß Kai


 
Damals saß ich noch im Vorlesungsraum 

PS: unter Umstände könnte das Skript nicht ausgeführt werden, weil es die niedrigste Priorität von allen Tasks hat .


----------



## Anaconda55 (23 September 2008)

Hallo.  Danke für euere Antworten, leider habe ich nur ein TP177B und da lassen sich keine Skripte anlegen wenn ich das so richtig sehe.


----------



## johnij (23 September 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Hallo. Danke für euere Antworten, leider habe ich nur ein TP177B und da lassen sich keine Skripte anlegen wenn ich das so richtig sehe.


 
Wie schon gesagt ein Skript brauchst Du nicht
Einfach im Aufgabenplaner jede Minute die Funktion "RueckSetzeBit"
aufrufen


----------



## Anaconda55 (23 September 2008)

Wenn die SPS auf Stop ist dann setzt das TP den Merker nicht mehr zurück oder? Dann funktioniert das ganze doch nicht...


----------



## MSB (23 September 2008)

Du hast von Außen immer Zugriff auf sämtliche SPS-Daten,
unabhängig ob nun Run oder Stop.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## johnij (23 September 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Wenn die SPS auf Stop ist dann setzt das TP den Merker nicht mehr zurück oder? Dann funktioniert das ganze doch nicht...


 
Du lieber Himmel.....
Ich habe das Gefühl, wir sind  auf dem Oktoberfest ...
Also noch mal......
in der SPS im OB1 


```
SET
S Mx.y    // In jedem Zyklus wird dein Merker gesetzt
```
 

IN der Visu (TP177..)

```
Im Aufgabenplaner : "RuecksetzeBit"  Mx.y    jede 1 min
```
 
PS: dein Merker wird von der SPS gesetzt und jede min von der Visu zurückgesetzt
unabhängig davon ob die SPS am Arsch ist oder nicht


----------



## Anaconda55 (23 September 2008)

Ja Du hast recht. Vielen Dank und funktioniert auch so...


----------



## Bender25 (23 September 2008)

Hab ne Frage zu eurer Lösung.. Kann es sein das ich bei einem TP177A sowas nicht realisieren kann? Kann weder per script noch aufgabenplaner (BitRücksetzen) ne Zeit einstellen...


----------



## johnij (23 September 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage zu eurer Lösung.. Kann es sein das ich bei einem TP177A sowas nicht realisieren kann? Kann weder per script noch aufgabenplaner (BitRücksetzen) ne Zeit einstellen...


 
Geanu... TP177A ist zu schwach für 1 min Zeitaktualisierung...
...> Die Lösung trifft nicht zu.


Eine Lösung für das TP177A soll trotzdem geben....
(Ich liebe Anstrengungen )


----------



## Bender25 (23 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Geanu... TP177A ist zu schwach für 1 min
> Eine Lösung für das TP177A soll trotzdem geben....
> (Ich liebe Anstrengungen )


 

Das war ja wieder klar... Ist´s jetzt eigentlich raus ob du ein Siemensianer bist oder nicht?


----------



## Rycker64 (24 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Geanu... TP177A ist zu schwach für 1 min Zeitaktualisierung...
> ...> Die Lösung trifft nicht zu.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Johnij,
diese Lösung würde mich auch interessieren
MfG
EWS-Elektrik


----------



## johnij (24 September 2008)

EWS-Elektrik schrieb:


> Hi Johnij,
> diese Lösung würde mich auch interessieren
> MfG
> EWS-Elektrik


 
.....die kommt bestimmt..
Ich bitte um bissel Geduld ..


----------



## Bender25 (29 September 2008)

Sorry aber ich muß dieses Thema noch einmal nach oben schieben, damit 
johnij (bzw. Siemens  ) mich nicht vergisst...


----------



## johnij (29 September 2008)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich muß dieses Thema noch einmal nach oben schieben, damit
> johnij (bzw. Siemens  ) mich nicht vergisst...


 

Ich habe es nicht vergessen


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

*nach oben hol* ... ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## repök (8 Oktober 2008)

also mich würde interessieren warum die sps in stop geht. desweiteren würde ich auf jeden fall verhindern das sie in stop geht. dieser halbgare aufgabenplaner ist doch wohl auch nicht das ding. eine minute kann da sehr lang werden. ich bin der meinung, dass der bediener den ausfall der sps doch sofort merkt(maschiene steht). eine vorhanden verbindung kann man aber auch sehr gut mit der systemuhr anzeigen.

und auf das was der johnij da bringt, bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## MSB (8 Oktober 2008)

repök schrieb:


> also mich würde interessieren warum die sps in stop geht. desweiteren würde ich auf jeden fall verhindern das sie in stop geht. dieser halbgare aufgabenplaner ist doch wohl auch nicht das ding. eine minute kann da sehr lang werden. ich bin der meinung, dass der bediener den ausfall der sps doch sofort merkt(maschiene steht). eine vorhanden verbindung kann man aber auch sehr gut mit der systemuhr anzeigen.
> 
> und auf das was der johnij da bringt, bin ich auch gespannt.



Du kannst in vielen Fällen den Stop verhindern, aber bei weitem nicht in allen,
hier sei auf die bisherige Diskussion in diesem Thread verwiesen.
Maschine, OK, vielleicht bewegt sich da was, wie sieht es bei einer Prozessanlage aus,
wo vielleicht ein paar Heizungen geregelt werden, häufig auch vollkommen unbeobachtet,
wäre da eine Meldung mit z.B. E-Mail oder ähnlichen nicht gut, oder wenigstens
das Wissen für den Operator wann die SPS in Stop gegangen ist?
Das entscheidet in dem Fall sehr oft über Charge noch zu retten, oder halt Alteisen ...

Persönlich bin ich eher (mal wieder) von Siemens enttäuscht, warum die ihren eigenen Panels nicht auch
die Fähigkeit beibringen z.B. die CPU-LED's Aktiv zu lesen, wie das Step7 ja auch kann,
das kann doch eigentlich kein Problem/Schwierigkeit darstellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## repök (8 Oktober 2008)

Kann ich dir nur recht geben. Dieses "gebastele" des lifebits geht mir schon lange auf die nerven. trotzdem fällt mir kein fall ein wo nur die sps in stop geht. da geht meistens das panel mit aus. und ob ein versenden einer email oder sms mit dem 177 geht, möchte ich bezweifeln. 

wir lösen das bei stand-alone anlagen meistens mit einem gsm-modem, und einem öffener.  da kommt dann die meldung auch bei sps aus.


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2008)

*Cpu-led*

Hallo,



> Persönlich bin ich eher (mal wieder) von Siemens enttäuscht, warum die ihren eigenen Panels nicht auch
> die Fähigkeit beibringen z.B. die CPU-LED's Aktiv zu lesen, wie das Step7 ja auch kann,
> das kann doch eigentlich kein Problem/Schwierigkeit darstellen.



Aber man kann doch problemlos die CPU-LED's mit dem SFC51 auslesen, in einen DB speichern und im TP darstellen. 
Nichts ist unmöglich ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## repök (8 Oktober 2008)

Was nutzt das bei cpu in stop?

oder bekommt die sps das vorher mit?


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2008)

*CPU-Status*

Hallo,



			
				repök schrieb:
			
		

> Was nutzt das bei cpu in stop?



Der SFC51 nutzt bei CPU-Stop recht wenig. Bei Kommunikationsverbindungen wie OPC-Server (wie z.B. bei WinCC und WinCC-Flex) oder AG-Link von Deltalogic bleibt die Kommunikation jedoch trotz CPU-Stop erhalten, da bei dieser Art von Kommunikation die CPU lediglich völlig passiv (also als Verbindungsressource vom Typ 2 wie ein PG) reagiert. Dazu gibt es z.B. für WinCC/PCS7 entsprechende Bildbausteine, die den Status der CPU und auch der Kommunikationsverbindungen (Ethernet, Profibus etc.) anzeigen können.
Das gleiche lässt sich auch in Verbindung mit den o.g. Kommunikationstools entsprechend in selbst erstellten Programmen in Hochsprachen realisieren.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2008)

*Kommunikation*

Hallo,

und dann mal ein kleiner Nachsatz zu meinem vorigen Beitrag : 

wer versucht, diese Funktionalitäten in einem TP für ein paar hundert Euro zu realisieren wird irgendwie auf die Schnauze fallen. Funktionalität, Sicherheit, Zuverlässigkeit und Leistung bekommt man nicht im 1,- Euro Laden. Im Prinzip ist technisch sehr vieles möglich, aber sowas gibt es nicht zum Spartarif   f 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## skyracer (8 Oktober 2008)

Na das war ja lustig,
Stop abfangen, Stop verhindern e.t.c.
Wenn die CPU in Stop geht hat das schon seine Gründe!!!!
Sauber programmieren ist anscheinend schwer geworden. Wenn ich an die S5 Zeiten denke: Da gab's nur eins, richtig geprogt oder falsch! Ich lasse auf jeden Fall die Finger weg von den "Abfang-OB's". Karte kaputt , STOP, so soll es auch sein.
Oder verkauft euren Kunden H oder F Prozessoren.
Zum Thema Lebensbit, alles Quatsch, traut Ihr Siemens nicht ? Wir arbeiten seit 19xx
(S3, werden wohl wenige von euch kennen) mit denen aus Fürth zusammen und haben Supererfahrungen mit den Damen und Herren gemacht. Selbst auf "Bug's" wurde hier reagiert. Lese Handbuch (EHB), lese in diesem Tips/Tricks/FAQ und lerne.

P.S. Man könnte ja auch mal auf die Lokaldaten des OB 1 schauen )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2008)

skyracer schrieb:


> Na das war ja lustig,
> Stop abfangen, Stop verhindern e.t.c.
> Wenn die CPU in Stop geht hat das schon seine Gründe!!!!
> Sauber programmieren ist anscheinend schwer geworden. Wenn ich an die S5 Zeiten denke: Da gab's nur eins, richtig geprogt oder falsch! Ich lasse auf jeden Fall die Finger weg von den "Abfang-OB's". Karte kaputt , STOP, so soll es auch sein.
> ...


 

Ja so ein Quatsch...... Warum soll ein ganzer Prozess stehen nur weil ein Teilchen mal gerade den Geist aufgibt ? Das kannste vielleicht bei kleinen Kasperleanlagen machen aber bei Produktionsstrassen eher nicht..... Also.... AbfangOB rein, Fehlermeldung generien und die anderen Teile der Anlage weiter feuern lassen. ( sofern es den geht) . Macht auch ne Menge Spass bei sagen wir 100 Busteilnehmern den defekten rauszufinden wenn du den Fehler nicht mit einem OB abfängst.


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2008)

*S3 ,das passt wohl nicht zum Fred*

Hallo,



			
				skyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die CPU in Stop geht hat das schon seine Gründe!!!!



Richtig, und man möchte aus dem Stack der CPU gerne die Gründe für den Stop erfahren und erwartet konkret und nachvollziehbare Gründe für den CPU-Stop.



			
				skyracer schrieb:
			
		

> (S3, werden wohl wenige von euch kennen)



doch, das Gerödels mit dem Philips Kassettenrecodern kenne ich noch ganz gut, ist aber nicht wirklich relevant zur Lösung des hier angesprochenen Problems, also wirklich, nein .. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Anaconda55 (10 Oktober 2008)

skyracer schrieb:


> Na das war ja lustig,
> Stop abfangen, Stop verhindern e.t.c.
> Wenn die CPU in Stop geht hat das schon seine Gründe!!!!
> Sauber programmieren ist anscheinend schwer geworden. Wenn ich an die S5 Zeiten denke: Da gab's nur eins, richtig geprogt oder falsch! Ich lasse auf jeden Fall die Finger weg von den "Abfang-OB's". Karte kaputt , STOP, so soll es auch sein.
> ...



Es liegt bestimmt nicht am Programm.
Ein Fehler kann auch z.b. Busfehler auftreten.

Klar kann man das abfangen etc. die Frage ist ob man das will und Sinn macht.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Klar kann man das abfangen etc. die Frage ist ob man das will und Sinn macht.



abfangen, auswerten und reagieren! es gibt nichts besseres, als die kontrolle zu behalten!


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2008)

skyracer schrieb:


> Na das war ja lustig,
> Stop abfangen, Stop verhindern e.t.c.
> Wenn die CPU in Stop geht hat das schon seine Gründe!!!!
> Sauber programmieren ist anscheinend schwer geworden. Wenn ich an die S5 Zeiten denke: Da gab's nur eins, richtig geprogt oder falsch! Ich lasse auf jeden Fall die Finger weg von den "Abfang-OB's". Karte kaputt , STOP, so soll es auch sein.
> ...



Das ist sicher einer der "besten" Beiträge, die ich seit langem hier gelesen habe. Wenn ihr schon so lange mit den Steuerungen arbeitet, solltest du vielleicht langsam mal den Lötkolben aus der Hand legen, wenn du an die Statusinfos aus der CPu kommen willst. Man muß nicht immer den Chip auslöten. Ich kenn das ja auch, daß man gerne an alten Gewohnheiten festhält, aber das ??? Schreibt ihr eure Schrittketten noch mit Merkern und benutzt die Merker ab 200 als Schmiermerker?


----------



## Rycker64 (15 Oktober 2008)

*Tp177a*

 mal für Johnij hochschiebt


----------



## Rycker64 (19 November 2008)

*Schubs*



EWS-Elektrik schrieb:


> mal für Johnij hochschiebt


 
 Hat  Johnij uns doch vergessen ???
 schubs *hochschiebt*
Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> .....die kommt bestimmt..
> Ich bitte um bissel Geduld ..


 


Nun sei doch nicht so ungeduldig.... er hat doch extra um ein "bissel Geduld" gebeten......


----------



## Steve81 (20 November 2008)

Vielleicht kommt die Lösung ja mit dem Nikolaus oder mit dem Weihnachtsmann.
Hoffentlich nicht erst mit dem Osterhasen.


----------



## Rycker64 (24 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt die Lösung ja mit dem Nikolaus oder mit dem Weihnachtsmann.
> Hoffentlich nicht erst mit dem Osterhasen.


 
Zum "Nitrolaus" wäre je eine akzeptable Weile 'zum warten, mal sehen ob Johnij das hinkriegt.:sm4:


----------



## Bender25 (17 September 2009)

Tja da der Nikolaus ja schon fast wieder kommt   *hochschieb*

*johnij*  hast du uns verlassen????  Ich warte noch immer.


----------



## MW (17 September 2009)

Bender25 schrieb:


> *johnij*  hast du uns verlassen????  Ich warte noch immer.




da kannst du glaub ich noch lange warten, ich nehm mal an, dass Johnij immernoch die Ami´s in den Wahnsinn treibt, oder die ham ihn schon weggesperrt


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2009)

MW schrieb:


> da kannst du glaub ich noch lange warten, ich nehm mal an, dass Johnij immernoch die Ami´s in den Wahnsinn treibt, oder die ham ihn schon weggesperrt



Ich vermutete ihn auch in Guantanamo, aber dann hätten sie ihn uns wohl ganz schnell zurückgeschickt. Oder er rettet gerade GM mit seinen Starprogrammen als Auszeichnungsabschlußingenieur.


----------



## PN/DP (28 September 2009)

*Siemens A&D FAQ: CPU Status anzeigen (Run/Stop/Connected)*



johnij schrieb:


> Eine Lösung für das TP177A soll trotzdem geben....
> (Ich liebe Anstrengungen )





johnij schrieb:


> .....die kommt bestimmt..
> Ich bitte um bissel Geduld ..



Im Siemens A&D Service & Support:
Wie lässt sich an einem WinCC flexible Bediengerät der aktuelle Status der CPU visualisieren?



> Im folgenden FAQ ist beschrieben, wie man den aktuellen Status einer CPU visualisieren und
> zuverlässig am Panel anzeigen lassen kann. Bitte folgen Sie den Anweisungen der pdf- Datei.
> 
> Anlage: CPU_Status_anzeigen_d.pdf ( 2010 KB )
> ...


Der A&D-Beitrag soll vom 06.07.2009 sein, das PDF wurde am 30.07.2009 erstellt und auf dem
PDF-Deckblatt steht Juni 2008. vielleicht hat *johnij* Ende September 2008 diese Lösung gemeint, 
und nur das ent-buggen hat so lange gedauert?

Das PDF hat die Dokument-Version V1.0, die Screenshots stammen aber von verschiedenen WinCC 
flexible Versionen. Die verbale Beschreibung der Arbeitweise ist auch nicht ganz stimmig. (überarbeitet?)
(arbeitet mit CPU-Taktmerker, Panel-Lifebit und Aufgabenplaner 1-Minute-Zyklus)



> Mit der folgenden Projektierung können drei Status angezeigt werden:
> – CPU in „Run“
> – CPU in „Stop“
> – Keine Verbindung zur CPU
> ...



Ab der WinCC flexible Version 2008 SP1 werden endlich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht:


> *Einleitung*
> Ab der Version WinCC flexible 2008 ist es möglich das Ereignis „Kommen“ einzusetzen.
> Wenn eine Systemmeldung ausgelöst wurde und in der Meldeanzeige angezeigt wird, tritt das
> Ereignis „Kommen“ ein. An das Ereignis können Sie Funktionen oder Scripte projektieren.
> ...


Durch das "Systemmeldung-Kommen" kann nun die CPU-Status-Anzeige sofort aktualisiert werden.
Man muß nicht mehr mit dem Aufgabenplaner im 1-Minute-Zyklus pollen.

Gruß Harald


----------



## vita-2002 (15 März 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ab der WinCC flexible Version 2008 SP1 werden endlich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht:
> 
> Durch das "Systemmeldung-Kommen" kann nun die CPU-Status-Anzeige sofort aktualisiert werden.
> Man muß nicht mehr mit dem Aufgabenplaner im 1-Minute-Zyklus pollen.
> ...



Wird aber nur Verbindungsstatus angezeigt. Wenn CPU im STOP geht - keine Reaktion.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2010)

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe... Im Online-Editor oder beim Variabken beobachten sehe ich auch sofort wenn die CPU im STOP ist. Wieso kann das WinCC flexible nicht genau so ?


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2010)

hmmmmm, ich hab das noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass ich mal ne Visu hatte, die eine Systemmeldung "CPU in Stopp" für ein paar Sekunden absonderte, wenn es so war, dass sie in Stopp ging. War glaube ich noch zu Protoolzeiten. Könnte sowas gewöhnliches wie ein OP3 gewesen sein.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hmmmmm, ich hab das noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass ich mal ne Visu hatte, die eine Systemmeldung "CPU in Stopp" für ein paar Sekunden absonderte, wenn es so war, dass sie in Stopp ging. War glaube ich noch zu Protoolzeiten. Könnte sowas gewöhnliches wie ein OP3 gewesen sein.



was man aber auch mit nem watchdog realisieren kann!

ich hab aber beim SZL-Papst auch schon gesehen, dass er beim auslesen des LED-Status den Zustand STOP anzeigen kann ... er hat da mit libnodave gearbeitet...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was man aber auch mit nem watchdog realisieren kann!
> 
> ich hab aber beim SZL-Papst auch schon gesehen, dass er beim auslesen des LED-Status den Zustand STOP anzeigen kann ... er hat da mit libnodave gearbeitet...



SZL ID 1060, Index 0. Hab ich gerade gebraucht.
Sag mal hast du die SZL-Liste die der SZL-Papst mal angekündigt hat?


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du die SZL-Liste die der SZL-Papst mal angekündigt hat?



nein, er produziert grad gesellschaftlich relevantere "dinge"


----------



## Jan (20 März 2010)

repök schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur recht geben. Dieses "gebastele" des lifebits geht mir schon lange auf die nerven. trotzdem fällt mir kein fall ein wo nur die sps in stop geht. da geht meistens das panel mit aus. und ob ein versenden einer email oder sms mit dem 177 geht, möchte ich bezweifeln.
> 
> wir lösen das bei stand-alone anlagen meistens mit einem gsm-modem, und einem öffener. da kommt dann die meldung auch bei sps aus.


 
Wenn man eine Karte bei einer CPU < 319 zieht, dann geht die CPU unweigerlich in STOP. Dies mußte ich leider feststelen.
Für CPU ab 319 und 400er gibts Bausteine, die das verhindern.


----------

